# V10 Feature: Smart Summon



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Well your wait is finally over, v10 with Smart Summon is finally rolling out to the public in 2019.32.10!!

Please be careful when using it, and make sure it is in a quiet lot, with your car within sight at all times, and get ready to run and jump in if it gets stuck in an embarrassing place.

Also, check your Standby mode settings, which save a minute or two of "warming up" if the car is sleeping, but will otherwise prevent your battery from sleeping and burn extra power...like the entire weekend I was camping off-grid and was wondering why my car would not shut down. I made a quick video to show everyone:


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

In fact, I'd recommend you stay IN the car while practicing your first summon trips using the crosshair option (start in your driveway, then try bigger parking lots), and learn what the car can/can't do.

Be aware the vehicle may stop quickly when releasing the app button, so put a seatbelt on and/or be aware of unsecured cargo.

But it's a lot it fun, and be prepared for many jaw drops 

PS: remember, just like with AutoPilot, you're responsible no matter what the car decides to do.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

It does work well now, much better navigating parking islands, at least after 1 or 2 tries. I think best to do this away from other people and busy lots for a while. While some people are interested and amazed. Most are busy and don't want to be interfered with, or are confused by the whole thing, or annoyed as if you're showing off. Also, if your driveway is short, leading immediately to a road, it may not work because it won't work on surface streets. Enjoy, it's cool and a good baby step towards FSD.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I should also warn, the position is only as accurate as the GPS on your phone, and is often off by ~20+ feet. Switch to satellite view, and make sure the position of your dot is correct before you start, also check the plotted path. You can always drop a pin instead.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

My first impression of Enhanced Summon is, Go Home Tesla! Your drunk! The thing was all over the place. I think I will wait a while before trying it again.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

it says in the press release the Smart Summon can only be used on FSD equipped Tesla. does this mean if i just have EAP but not FSD then i'll be missing out on this Smart Summon feature? is there an Enhanced Summon down the road which basically a water down version of Smart Summon for EAP only Tesla?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

stlgrym3 said:


> it says in the press release the Smart Summon can only be used on FSD equipped Tesla. does this mean if i just have EAP but not FSD then i'll be missing out on this Smart Summon feature? is there an Enhanced Summon down the road which basically a water down version of Smart Summon for EAP only Tesla?


Not quite. Here is the actual text.



> With Smart Summon, customers who have purchased Full Self-Driving Capability or Enhanced Autopilot can enable their car to navigate a parking lot and come to them or their destination of choice, as long as their car is within their line of sight.


You get Smart Summon with EAP.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Not quite. Here is the actual text.
> 
> You get Smart Summon with EAP.


So still no FSD only features yet ...?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

RichEV said:


> So still no FSD only features yet ...?


It is FSD only if you only have regular AP. But I do not think there is anything in FSD that isn't in EAP yet.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Enhanced Summon provides a nice demo under controlled conditions but it is definitely not ready for prime time yet.

I tried it today and its fun to watch people who look inside and don't see anyone until the car comes to me and stops. The look on some faces is priceless, is anyone old enough to remember Allen Funt's candid camera? I am thinking that it would be fun to put my dog behind the wheel, and watch reactions as she drives by barking out the open drivers side window.

On the serious side, it really is NOT ready for prime time it doesn't always stay on the right side freaking out drivers who are headed in the opposite direction (possible slow speed head on crash if the driver headed toward the car isn't paying attention). It is very jerky, starting and abruptly stopping, cranking the wheel full left coming to a hard stop before cranking full right (when a quarter turn of the wheel is all that is necessary). 

I tried "Come to Me" and "Go To Target". Come to me is more predictable but both work, I sat behind the wheel and tried "Go To Target" and you can feel just how jerky it is, it reminds me of teaching a 15 year old how to drive a manual transmission for the first time, yikes. 

Like all features Tesla first introduces, this is just the beginning and I am confident that it will get better with time in future releases.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

This is awesome! Navigate one row and made 4 turns and traveled 150ft to come to my office front door. It stopped once along way when someone walked past. Looks like movement within 15-20ft radius makes it pause to evaluate/predict where obstacle is going.

Unfortunately I am worried about all the people who got this and don’t understand what this takes to accomplish. If you have that understanding, some of the limitations are not deal breakers and you accept it.

Everyone! remember, the state of it right now is the worse it will ever be.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm very glad to have this finally. It gives us a glimpse into the future. 

I do hope that reckless folks don't cause troubles with this very early capability. I don't want to start seeing a lot of videos of Teslas crashing into shopping carts, or worse.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

In retrospect, I think I had trouble last night with summon connecting until I turned off wi-fi on my phone. I was miles from the nearest remembered wi-fi connection so no reason to have it on. Strange that it would break summon tho. Today, while in front of our home, I couldn't connect to vent the windows via the app, until I turned wi-fi off on my phone. I'm 10 ft from my car and can't connect to it until I turn off wi-fi... strange bug.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> In retrospect, I think I had trouble last night with summon connecting until I turned off wi-fi on my phone. I was miles from the nearest remembered wi-fi connection so no reason to have it on. Strange that it would break summon tho. Today, while in front of our home, I couldn't connect to vent the windows via the app, until I turned wi-fi off on my phone. I'm 10 ft from my car and can't connect to it until I turn off wi-fi... strange bug.


Do you have hotspot enabled ? The car could be jumping between connections.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

PaulT said:


> Do you have hotspot enabled ? The car could be jumping between connections.


Nope.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Nope.


Ok, well that doesn't help the instance where you were away from hotspots, but when you were home, it was most likely your phone connection jumping. Same thing with me, I disconnect WiFi if I am in garage or outside because the phone can't get a stable connection with Tesla servers.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thus far I have been unable to get smart summon to work. Rarely do I get the come to me message and when I do it doesn’t work. Am I doing something wrong in the setup parameters? Any sugestions welcomed.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Has anyone mentioned or seen whether smart summon works any more smoothly on cars with HW3? 

With my 2018 vintage 3 with the original computer the car drives smoothly when it knows the plan but when it has to stop and figure out what to do next is takes quite a while.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

HCD3 said:


> Thus far I have been unable to get smart summon to work. Rarely do I get the come to me message and when I do it doesn't work. Am I doing something wrong in the setup parameters? Any sugestions welcomed.


I had trouble until I turned the wi-fi off in my phone.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Smart summon is great! I have had 90% success rate, people around are impressed. I have had it two days now and used it in at least a dozen locations(Home Depot, grocery, Costco, etc.).

There are tricks and if you don’t follow, it will do a terrible job.

#1. don’t use Come To Me, a phones gps is not stable enough, at least my iphoneX isn’t.

#2 pick a location past where you plan to get in. It slows a lot before reaching the spot, it is better to just make it stop.

#3. a big one! Switch to satellite view on map, big a place and give the car/app time to show a predicted path. If predicted path is not a good one, you have to think about it, move the spot slightly and let it recalculate.

#4 if you see something going towards it, ie people or a car make it stop. When they clear start it again

It is amazing!!! Be smart with it and it will work. and Remember it is going to continue to get better


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

It either works really good or really bad for me. Not a fan, it almost drove through my building at work twice now and drove on my brothers lawn. I'm not using it until an update happens


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

PaulT said:


> Smart summon is great! I have had 90% success rate, people around are impressed. I have had it two days now and used it in at least a dozen locations(Home Depot, grocery, Costco, etc.).
> 
> There are tricks and if you don't follow, it will do a terrible job.
> 
> #1. don't use Come To Me, a phones gps is not stable enough, at least my iphoneX isn't.


I'm really confused by number 1. You're saying just don't use it, yet it only fails 10% of the time for you? If your iPhone X isn't stable enough what are you using?

I've got a X - used it twice, demo both times, it worked just as I expected and just left people in amazement.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

GDN said:


> I'm really confused by number 1. You're saying just don't use it, yet it only fails 10% of the time for you? If your iPhone X isn't stable enough what are you using?
> 
> I've got a X - used it twice, demo both times, it worked just as I expected and just left people in amazement.


Sorry for confusion, I meant Use the Summon page and pick spot for it on satellite image. don't use the Come to Me button on front page of app. That uses your current location based on the GPS of your phone, which if you ever watch, can move around slightly.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I had trouble until I turned the wi-fi off in my phone.


Thanks Rick. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Need Honk button on Summon Page!


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

We talked about this potentially happening...Not a good spot to be in. Can't really roll it back without massive PR implications. Which is the fear some of us had before. Bad PR..

https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/30/20891343/tesla-smart-summon-feature-videos-parking-accidents


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> We talked about this potentially happening...Not a good spot to be in. Can't really roll it back without massive PR implications. Which is the fear some of us had before. Bad PR..
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/30/20891343/tesla-smart-summon-feature-videos-parking-accidents


these videos are unfortunate. The first two people in the videos should have summon taken away in my opinion. The guy who saw a car coming and decided to keep his finger on his phone, the Walmart guy that let the truck sit there without going over to his car. Come on people!!! Be smarter than this.

The last video of the crash in the distance will happen regardless if you are in car or not. It is the fault of the person backing up as the Tesla was already there. A Honk button right next to the Go to Location button would be nice. But I think the Tesla should be updated to honk automatically in those cases.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> I REALLY hope they don't release this in v10, if v10 is coming in August-September. It will be a PR nightmare.
> 
> Until it can drive on the right side of the road, I REALLY don't think it should. Think of the backlash that's going to happen when people start testing it and it creates traffic jams in the parking lot. The user will have to run over to the car and jump in to resolve it. Those people that get inconvenienced will not have a good experience with Tesla.
> 
> "I got things to do and this Tesla owner just blocked me in with their car. Great! The nerve of some people. Who do they think they are?!"


I stand by this comment made in August. Although I didn't predict the number of accidents that would have happened. This is worse than I thought!


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

I think we are missing the PR of the smart people using this function. It has personally worked for me flawlessly at least 9 out of 10 times. In those 9 times, I bet there are at least a handful of all the people watching in amazement that are going to go at least check out a Tesla for their next car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PaulT said:


> A Honk button right next to the Go to Location button would be nice. But I think the Tesla should be updated to honk automatically in those cases.


It wouldn't make a bit of difference. The people who back up without looking aren't going to stop just because someone blares a horn right behind them.

And I have the imprint of a BMW tailpipe to prove it.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

garsh said:


> It wouldn't make a bit of difference. The people who back up without looking aren't going to stop just because someone blares a horn right behind them.
> 
> And I have the imprint of a BMW tailpipe to prove it.


Sorry to hear. Any update on who the insurance thinks is at fault? Do you have video to show you stopped first?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PaulT said:


> Sorry to hear. Any update on who the insurance thinks is at fault? Do you have video to show you stopped first?


That happened a long time ago. The other party's insurance paid us with no argument.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

garsh said:


> That happened a long time ago. The other party's insurance paid us with no argument.


Oh got it, you were in car honking. I am hopeful at least that summon will stop before the other person and the video will be enough for insurance to assess fault. A horn doesn't hurt for a percentage of people that MAY hear it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PaulT said:


> Oh got it, you were in car honking. I am hopeful at least that summon will stop before the other person and the video will be enough for insurance to assess fault. A horn doesn't hurt for a percentage of people that MAY hear it.


In this instance, we were completely stopped in the parking lot as we waited for a car in front of us to back out of a parking spot. While we were completely stationary and waiting, a BMW that was *almost* beyond our front bumper backed right into us, even though we sat there blaring the horn non-stop.

The BMW driver said that her car's ultrasonics never made noise, so she assumed it was all clear. She never bothered checking the mirrors, let alone actually turning around and looking.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> In this instance, we were completely stopped in the parking lot as we waited for a car in front of us to back out of a parking spot. While we were completely stationary and waiting, a BMW that was *almost* beyond our front bumper backed right into us, even though we sat there blaring the horn non-stop.
> 
> The BMW driver said that her car's ultrasonics never made noise, so she assumed it was all clear. She never bothered checking the mirrors, let alone actually turning around and looking.


Apparently she was only listening for ultrasonic beeping, and not a blaring horn


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

airj1012 said:


> We talked about this potentially happening...Not a good spot to be in. Can't really roll it back without massive PR implications. Which is the fear some of us had before. Bad PR..
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/30/20891343/tesla-smart-summon-feature-videos-parking-accidents


:facepalm: well this is pretty much what I expected. I almost kind of wish everyone had to go through the revisions all year and respect this feature properly. Always be ready to run out to the car. Don't do this in any lot with others who aren't aware what is going on. It's the same reason why you can but shouldn't use autopilot on roads with lights and stop signs.
At least Tesla now apparently locked out usage on streets. I didn't even realize it was lot-only on the first version and just tested it on a nearby street that I knew had little to no traffic. Yes, way back in February:


----------



## Dmb5450 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have tried to use enhanced summon twice and neither time was successful. The first try was from my driveway down a private alley. I got the message shown in the picture. My doors were closed and car was not charging. I tried at work and got a message that enhanced summon is not for public roads. Any ideas?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Dmb5450 said:


> I have tried to use enhanced summon twice and neither time was successful. The first try was from my driveway down a private alley. I got the message shown in the picture. My doors were closed and car was not charging. I tried at work and got a message that enhanced summon is not for public roads. Any ideas?


Turn wi-fi off on your phone and try again.


----------



## Dmb5450 (Jan 2, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Turn wi-fi off on your phone and try again.


Thank you for the reply, not sure why I didn't think to try that! I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Probably no help for your work location tho.

FWIW, I was in a deserted parking lot about 2 miles from home and 6 miles from work and not connected to any wi-fi when Smart Summon failed for me until I turned my wi-fi off.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I used smart summon a few times today in the daytime. At a parking lot that isn’t too busy. It worked really well. I used the target a few times and the come to me. During come to me a truck came and the car stopped easily. It also paused at an intersection of the lot.

I tried at night in the same location, and it seemed way worse. It looked confused and had to back out then go forward and back again. Then it drove very wobbly. It was much smother and more confident in the daytime.

I think it’s overall pretty impressive. It obviously still needs work. It will be interesting to see where it’s at a year from now.


----------



## Dmb5450 (Jan 2, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Probably no help for your work location tho.
> 
> FWIW, I was in a deserted parking lot about 2 miles from home and 6 miles from work and not connected to any wi-fi when Smart Summon failed for me until I turned my wi-fi off.


Turning off WiFi worked at work, I also went to a different location I am very impressed with how it worked! I got the same message with WiFi off at my house however.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Okay, So i used smart summon twice in my work parking lot. I would say it is far from flawless and I dont expect to use it much at all, until they make further improvements.


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

I tried Smart Summon for the first time on Saturday night. My car was in a parking lot pretty far down the parking aisle from the restuarant my wife and I were at. When we left, there were cars scattered in the lot but no one parked on either side on me. I figured this is as good a time to try as any:

The car backed out of the parking space; it stayed on the right side of the aisle as it was coming down the aisle (at a decent speed); it turned the right blinker on as it approched the end of the aisle; after stopping at the end of the aisle, it turned right onto the main aisle; it stayed on the right side of the main aisle until it reached our location. 

It was awesome! My wife gave me the WTF look as she's never seen this before!!


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Dmb5450 said:


> I have tried to use enhanced summon twice and neither time was successful. The first try was from my driveway down a private alley. I got the message shown in the picture. My doors were closed and car was not charging. I tried at work and got a message that enhanced summon is not for public roads. Any ideas?


"Summon is currently not ready." Indeed.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

It would be useful to be able to turn on standby from a button in the app.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RichEV said:


> It would be useful to be able to turn on standby from a button in the app.


doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose of standby?
if you are going to open the app to turn on standby, just open the app to start up the summon part of the app and wait for it to wake the car up.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm seeing a pretty big drain from standby mode. Although I want to leave it on, I guess I'm going to have to turn it off. I lost about 15 miles yesterday which seems absurd.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose of standby?
> if you are going to open the app to turn on standby, just open the app to start up the summon part of the app and wait for it to wake the car up.


good point. I was thinking something like - in line at the store - turn on standby. That way I don't need to wait when I finally get outside if the car has disconnected in the interim.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

slasher016 said:


> I'm seeing a pretty big drain from standby mode. Although I want to leave it on, I guess I'm going to have to turn it off. I lost about 15 miles yesterday which seems absurd.


That autopilot computer has to be kept running all the time, it's a power hog


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

I don't have my Smart Summon on standby. There was no lag in time when I went to use it last weekend... maybe because Sentry Mode was on (the car wasn't asleep)?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

My assessment: nice party trick, not ready to be used in any kind of busy parking lot. Too slow, too much wandering. I'd use it at work if it's pouring to save the walk but that's it.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

slasher016 said:


> I'm seeing a pretty big drain from standby mode. Although I want to leave it on, I guess I'm going to have to turn it off. I lost about 15 miles yesterday which seems absurd.


I lost about 3 miles per hour last weekend. I don't see a problem leaving it on for now, but come winter, it'll have to be left off. I lose too much battery during a cold winter day as is.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Impressive!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179520622004588544


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Impressive!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179520622004588544


If you're in search of more data to train your nueral net, that'll help!


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

I didn’t think of this before... do you think some of the Summon fail videos were recorded of early beta releases and bought by anti Tesla support to post after the general release? For how many people, companies want Tesla to fail... I wouldn’t be surprised.

There is one video of a Tesla coming up to a crossing and an Audi slammed on its brakes because the Tesla didn’t appear to stop... the version now doesn’t do that, it stops at every crossing in parking lot and waits for a couple secs analyzing.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Most of the videos of Smart Summon having trouble haven't bothered me that much: lots of crazy stuff happens in parking lots anyway.

But this one just seems inexplicably bad to me: 





Yes, the operator should have let go of the Summon button when the car started behaving oddly. But why was the car even acting that way?? Was there a problem with a sensor? Even if there was, between ultrasonics and cameras, the car should have known not to run itself in to a wall.

I don't mind if the car seizes up sometimes when it's not sure if it's safe to proceed. But it should never run in to a large stationary object like that.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Most of the videos of Smart Summon having trouble haven't bothered me that much: lots of crazy stuff happens in parking lots anyway.
> 
> But this one just seems inexplicably bad to me:
> 
> ...


The force of knowledge is strong with that one!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Most of the videos of Smart Summon having trouble haven't bothered me that much: lots of crazy stuff happens in parking lots anyway.
> 
> But this one just seems inexplicably bad to me:
> 
> ...


That one especially angers me. Use regular summon to pull straight out of your garage!
Smart summon is for open parking lots without traffic! It is still extremely beta, and you should absolutely be ready to let go of the dead man's switch as soon as it gets close to being in a problem situation. There were several warnings in this video, as soon as the wheels turned toward the wall they should have let go. Notice they turned before it proceeded...there was plenty of warning, and in fact it repeated several times before it actually hit.
This is why Tesla waited so much longer to release this to the general public. You know you all wanted it and screamed loudly, so they finally did.
With great power comes great responsibility!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Use regular summon to pull straight out of your garage!


The other day, I tried to use regular summon to back my car out of the garage and it would not budge. It is not overly tight and just needed to back straight out. Tried smart summon and it backed itself out.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> The other day, I tried to use regular summon to back my car out of the garage and it would not budge. It is not overly tight and just needed to back straight out. Tried smart summon and it backed itself out.


I totally agree with JWardell, regular summon only. Imagine if the vehicle doesn't stop right away when letting go of the button (something I've experienced myself multiple times, I'm not the only one reporting this). A lot more can go wrong when in a garage vs when using regular summon.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

raptor said:


> I totally agree with JWardell, regular summon only. Imagine if the vehicle doesn't stop right away when letting go of the button (something I've experienced myself multiple times, I'm not the only one reporting this). A lot more can go wrong when in a garage vs when using regular summon.


Why is it any different than pulling out of a parking space with cars on either side? It was certainly no tighter.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Why is it any different than pulling out of a parking space with cars on either side? It was certainly no tighter.


Because smart summon I think is much more reliant on cameras where old summon relies almost entirely on ultrasonic sensors. 
Also, smart summon is trying to determine pavement edges and might freak out when transitioning between white garage concrete and black driveway asphalt.
Also a parking space has two cars then open space...a garage has walls at a further distance then a smaller opening at the end where you would already be angling pulling out of a parking space.
The fact that the car stopped in this video then turned its wheels is a glaring clue that it is trying to avoid something.

I certainly understand the big problem here is perspective - this is publicly released and people think they can just use it like any other feature in their car, where as I was given super alpha releases with big warnings and was extremely cautious from the start.

That said I remember early versions before they thought to program human logic to always drive forward. The car doesn't care....it used to back out of a space and continue driving down the lot to you in reverse! Looked so weird, but technically it worked!


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

These are the release notes, right? So this is what a current user is given:

"Smart Summon is designed to allow your car to drive to you (using your phone's GPS as a target destination) or a location of your choosing, maneuvering around and stopping for objects as necessary. Like Summon, Smart Summon is only intended for use in private parking lots and driveways. You are still responsible for your car and must monitor it and its surroundings at all times within your line of sight because it may not detect all obstacles. Be especially careful around quick moving people, bicycles, and cars."

While it doesn't explicitly say "don't use this to pull out of your garage," that doesn't seem like a big jump from "for use in driveways." There is an explicit warning about quick moving people, bicycles, and cars, which suggests the issue is with stuff that changes position quickly. While there's a warning about obstacles, the kinds of obstacles highlighted seem like the opposite of big stationary walls. While I do think this user should have let go of the summon button, I don't think it's at all clear in advance that this is not an appropriate situation for its use.

I've seen some critiques of people using Smart Summon in parking lots, because there's dispute over what "private" means. (Does a parking lot owned by a private company but with free public access, like a supermarket parking lot, count as "private"?) Some of those critiques have themselves suggested you should use it mainly for getting out of your garage and down your driveway!

You've said regular summon probably relies more on ultrasonics and Smart Summon on cameras, so regular summon works better for this kind of case. But what kind of dumb design is that? If _either_ ultrasonics _or_ the camera thinks there's a problem, the car should not proceed.

You're supposed to maintain line of sight, but the car can be more than a hundred feet away, right? The garage door geometry isn't quite the same as what is _usually_ encountered in lots, but we know Smart Summon sometimes cuts through parking spaces. If there's a couple of motorcycles parked with an empty space between and it decides to try to squeeze between them, is it really all that different than a garage door? And from a hundred feet away, you might notice if it was hesitating as it tried to line itself up, but might not notice it wasn't going to make it through the slot before it knocked one of the motorcycles over.

I've been a Smart Summon defender (remotely; I don't have EAP or FSD), but this video gives me serious pause. It shouldn't have been put in wide release if it has a problem with running in to big, stationary objects.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

I think the most alarming thing about smart summon is the underlying fact that it shows how far away current software is from FSD!!!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Caulin said:


> I think the most alarming thing about smart summon is the underlying fact that it shows how far away current software is from FSD!!!


I don't disagree with this, but if you had seen and used Smart Summon while it was only in beta I think you'd be impressed as how much they improved for the very last beta just before going live. So I'm on the other camp, to see how far they've come and how they've improved it leaves me hope that they can still do much more with SW and it will continue to improve until some day we'll truly have FSD. Will it be by the end of this year, nope and not next either, but there is hope that SW can still improve a whole lot. I think EAP and NOA prove that with the improvements in v10 too.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I've seen some critiques of people using Smart Summon in parking lots, because there's dispute over what "private" means. (Does a parking lot owned by a private company but with free public access, like a supermarket parking lot, count as "private"?)


My guess is that Tesla does not have approval to operate Smart Summon on public roads and the only reason they can in parking lots is because they are private. If that weren't the case they wouldn't bother with Smart Summon at least at this point. I think that's why they must say private and yes they intend people to use it in parking lots. Along that vein, I've heard cops can't even enforce stop signs in parking lots. Here is an example of someone asking about stop signs in parking lots. https://www.timesunion.com/local/article/Do-you-really-have-to-stop-at-that-parking-lot-710843.php


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I used smart summon again today a couple of times and it performed much worse. I was a little surprised. It seemed to behave completely different. The first time I used it backed out the correct way and came to me with no problems. Today, it backed out the opposite way, then tried to make a huge turn and slammed on the brakes when it got near a curb. It was the same parking lot that it worked well in a few days ago.

I was thinking maybe the signal strength on the cars LTE may cause it problems. If the signal is bad maybe it performs worse? I had wifi turned off on the phone.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

GDN said:


> I don't disagree with this, but if you had seen and used Smart Summon while it was only in beta I think you'd be impressed as how much they improved for the very last beta just before going live. So I'm on the other camp, to see how far they've come and how they've improved it leaves me hope that they can still do much more with SW and it will continue to improve until some day we'll truly have FSD. Will it be by the end of this year, nope and not next either, but there is hope that SW can still improve a whole lot. I think EAP and NOA prove that with the improvements in v10 too.


thats a great point, because I didn't even pay attention to the early releases of summon. My point wasn't that FSD isn't possible, more along the lines of what you describe. I believe it's probably possible with the current hardware, but it's going to be a few years. I don't see FSD being released by the end of 2020. But I would love to be wrong.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Lovely to read this, but no Smart Summon in UK yet. :-(


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

styleruk said:


> Lovely to read this, but no Smart Summon in UK yet. :-(


So really the agony continues into the month of October even though you now have a car?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Caulin said:


> I think the most alarming thing about smart summon is the underlying fact that it shows how far away current software is from FSD!!!


Yup.



styleruk said:


> Lovely to read this, but no Smart Summon in UK yet. :-(


You're really not missing much.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

GDN said:


> So really the agony continues into the month of October even though you now have a car?


Very good. But no, it's a lovely car and I'm enjoying every trip. (apart from the USB sockets at the front not working). I'm happy to wait for more features as I pile on the miles. Already passed 3k miles.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

OK, let me admit, in advance, that I'm going to rant a little bit here. Why do we make such a big deal about the summon feature? Sure it's a step in the evolution of FSD, but as a stand-alone feature, what gives?

Summon in it's pre-v10 state was a party trick at best. In it's v10 form, it's transformed to a rarely beneficial feature that sometimes works, sometimes doesn't, but always requires the rapt attention of the operator.

What I really don't get is why we care so much. If you are enamored of driving a car from outside the car, why not get a remote control model car? Perhaps it's a generational thing, the uniqueness of the feature brings attention to the operator?

I rarely used summon, and I'll rarely use Advanced summon in it's current state. I got this car to drive from the driver's seat, and I LOVE that function of the car. I just can't wrap my head around the furor over a full-sized remote control car for parking lots. End rant.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FRC said:


> OK, let me admit, in advance, that I'm going to rant a little bit here. Why do we make such a big deal about the summon feature? Sure it's a step in the evolution of FSD, but as a stand-alone feature, what gives?
> 
> Summon in it's pre-v10 state was a party trick at best. In it's v10 form, it's transformed to a rarely beneficial feature that sometimes works, sometimes doesn't, but always requires the rapt attention of the operator.
> 
> ...


Because it's "the future"!


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

FRC said:


> OK, let me admit, in advance, that I'm going to rant a little bit here. Why do we make such a big deal about the summon feature? Sure it's a step in the evolution of FSD, but as a stand-alone feature, what gives?
> 
> Summon in it's pre-v10 state was a party trick at best. In it's v10 form, it's transformed to a rarely beneficial feature that sometimes works, sometimes doesn't, but always requires the rapt attention of the operator.
> 
> ...


I live in a place where it rains A LOT. The idea of having my car pull up infront of walmart while im checking out and being able to quickly run to it sounds amazing.......but thats the only reason I would like this feature, just for rain.....and some laziness


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

FRC said:


> OK, let me admit, in advance, that I'm going to rant a little bit here. Why do we make such a big deal about the summon feature? Sure it's a step in the evolution of FSD, but as a stand-alone feature, what gives?
> 
> Summon in it's pre-v10 state was a party trick at best. In it's v10 form, it's transformed to a rarely beneficial feature that sometimes works, sometimes doesn't, but always requires the rapt attention of the operator.
> 
> ...


This is going to be blasphemy, but I kind of agree about v10 as a whole. There is some great functionality in there, but its filled with entertainment. Nice to have. Rather have driving functionality than to start watching movies in my car. It's doesn't feel as game changing as everyone is raving about. Give me some more AP/FSD functionality and then I'll join singing those high praises.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Smart Summon has literally failed for me every single time when in a parking lot. Even when I stage it to simply just need to pull forward with a slight turn it F's that up too. I know its beta but it is seriously unusable and very very unpredictable. Its not ready for a mass release at all unless somehow they are going to be able to tighten it up with a series of quick updates over the next month or so. 

The only time it worked well was using the target to have the car pull out of my brothers driveway and into his neighbor's driveway in the same court. That was actually my first use of it and was amazed how good it was. Then the next 6 attempts in a parking lot where terrible and sketchy at best.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@FRC


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Caulin said:


> I live in a place where it rains A LOT. The idea of having my car pull up infront of walmart while im checking out and being able to quickly run to it sounds amazing.......but thats the only reason I would like this feature, just for rain.....and some laziness


Yeah, I would love to trust it to do that but there is no way I would ever use it in a commercial center parking lot right now. Not in it's current form. I would trust it in my office parking lot because there are far fewer cars and more ways for it to shortcut and not kill itself or someone else. But have it come get me at like Target? No way!


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

I hope that we get a version soon that more correctly obeys right-of-way driving customs in parking lots.

The most common offense is that it always seems to complete curbside summon basically in the middle of the lane, rather than pulled close to the curb. Often the car has its butt in the middle or worse and the front angled toward the curb. This is a very unexpected sight for the other drivers. Cars traveling in the opposite direction are always having to wait for me to come out to move the car before they feel they can safely drive by. Cars behind don't feel like they have room to pull around safely.

Definitely not ready for the middle of a Walmart lot yet but still amazing!

Note: I am being very cautious and courteous while testing the behavior of summon.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Anyone else noticed the radar-like chunky overlay on Android app when using Come To Me from the app main page?

I find that most fascinating to see a representation of how the sensor data is interpreted. App version 3.10.0-381


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I've always said I want to watch Tesla make the sausage but for their sake I wish it was better. I'm not sure this is good enough to wow


FRC said:


> OK, let me admit, in advance, that I'm going to rant a little bit here. Why do we make such a big deal about the summon feature? Sure it's a step in the evolution of FSD, but as a stand-alone feature, what gives?
> Summon in it's pre-v10 state was a party trick at best. In it's v10 form, it's transformed to a rarely beneficial feature that sometimes works, sometimes doesn't, but always requires the rapt attention of the operator.
> What I really don't get is why we care so much. If you are enamored of driving a car from outside the car, why not get a remote control model car? Perhaps it's a generational thing, the uniqueness of the feature brings attention to the operator?
> I rarely used summon, and I'll rarely use Advanced summon in it's current state. I got this car to drive from the driver's seat, and I LOVE that function of the car. I just can't wrap my head around the furor over a full-sized remote control car for parking lots. End rant.


I think it would be useful for when it's cold or raining, you have a disability, or you just want to look cool. That last one is important because its a feature that no other car has. It is a great feature for marketing the car but I think it needs to work to fulfill that role.

I've only tried it in a very simple case twice and haven't been impressed. I'm not sure I am ready to use it as a party trick. I would have a good opportunity tonight but I'm not sure it's a good idea. I don't care if it fails and does something weird but it's not worth it if it might hit something or get hit. I'm my testing it got way too close to other parked cars.

I need to see a little more but right now I'd say it seems like they rushed it.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

It's been said before (data collection to train the neural net) - we are laboratory rats.

The estimate for FSD capability - equal or better than the average person - is to train on something like 10 billion miles, according to data scientists and AI researchers I've conversed with. As noted Tesla had 400 thousand miles of data in the first few days of V10 release. All that is required to reach the greater count is to keep the feature mildly useful and manage carefully the public outrage that will bloom.. The public is okay with murder and doing harm using a machine so long as a person is pushing the button. When it is clear the person pushing the button is a worse outcome for society than autonomous machines then there is enormous outrage. This is a social conflict and not so much a technical hurdle.

Fellow rats, do your fair share and (responsibly) contribute to the 10 billion mile objective! One might even say it is your civic duty


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

I’m sorry, but I was an Early Access tester for Smart Summon. My one feedback as a tester was to implore Tesla to please do NOT release this feature to the public. It will result in nothing but negative feedback for Tesla in it’s current state of capability. This feature could doom Tesla in the public mind. The self-driving/auto summoning nut is proving to be much harder to crack than first expected, they really need to keep this stuff in-house until they can get it right.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

orekart said:


> It's been said before (data collection to train the neural net) - we are laboratory rats.
> 
> The estimate for FSD capability - equal or better than the average person - is to train on something like 10 billion miles, according to data scientists and AI researchers I've conversed with. As noted Tesla had 400 thousand miles of data in the first few days of V10 release. All that is required to reach the greater count is to keep the feature mildly useful and manage carefully the public outrage that will bloom.. The public is okay with murder and doing harm using a machine so long as a person is pushing the button. When it is clear the person pushing the button is a worse outcome for society than autonomous machines then there is enormous outrage. This is a social conflict and not so much a technical hurdle.
> 
> Fellow rats, do your fair share and (responsibly) contribute to the 10 billion mile objective! One might even say it is your civic duty


I disagree with conclusion to your point. Yes, we are rats. Beta testers. This feature is still in Beta. However....

Whereas the Autopilot / NOA feature is a bit safter, considering that the driver is still behind the wheel of the car and theoretically ready to take over if the system does anything weird, this is not necessarily the case with enhanced summon. Why? Because the default action is to not take over and continue driving smoothly, it's to stop completely in the middle of a parking lot. Moreover, Autopilot / NOA for the most part, operates smoothly and very similar to what the average driver does. Enhanced summon isn't even close to the average driver. It's slow, hesitant, does not follow traffic patterns in a parking lot, does not stay on the correct side of drive aisles, ignores traffic signs, drives across parking stalls, etc. Does this happen in real life by average drivers? Yes, it sure does. But their reaction, their options for what to do when encountering an encumbrance is a much broader set and is made and executed much more quickly.

From videos posted of advanced summon, it's behavior is much more likely to piss off the average driver. Moreover, it's much harder for the average driver to predict what the car will do and therefore react safely around it. It poses a lot more danger than Autopilot / NOA, in my opinion, despite the slower speeds. There already have been videos posted of accidents and near accidents. Far more so than the number of AP / NOA incidents, I would wager. The general public hasn't signed up to be a part of our beta testing. NHTSA is already looking into it: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...arking-summon-safety-regulators-idUSKBN1WH280


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I disagree with conclusion to your point.


I would like to know what you think my talking point was? 

We agree quite a bit, however, I don't know if you know what you don't know. This Smart Summon is objectively awful as a feature and is designed this way to leverage enough data to get us to an autonomous driving future. No one has the capital to operate the vast quantity [of vehicles] to get to 10 billion autonomous miles needed to train the neural net computational models. This what we are seeing unfold is how it will become "a thing". It can be a useless and dangerous feature and that's completely acceptable until the person is removed from responsibility.

Going full "Hail, Satan!" on this, suppose Tesla insured drivers are fully covered for Smart Summon so long as it is within the guidelines for use, irrespective of traditional insurance outcomes? More confidence and indemity for the lab rats and incentive to jump on the Tesla insurance, and Tesla controls costs by their autonomous technical ability; if it sucks they have an uptick in accidents and is more costly but well far cheaper than the impossible task of collecting autonomous driving data at scale with people too freaked out to use it or.... maybe this becomes compulsory by law?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

orekart said:


> I would like to know what you think my talking point was?
> 
> We agree quite a bit, however, I don't know if you know what you don't know. This Smart Summon is objectively awful as a feature and is designed this way to leverage enough data to get us to an autonomous driving future. No one has the capital to operate the vast quantity [of vehicles] to get to 10 billion autonomous miles needed to train the neural net computational models. This what we are seeing unfold is how it will become "a thing". It can be a useless and dangerous feature and that's completely acceptable until the person is removed from responsibility.
> 
> Going full "Hail, Satan!" on this, suppose Tesla insured drivers are fully covered for Smart Summon so long as it is within the guidelines for use, irrespective of traditional insurance outcomes? More confidence and indemity for the lab rats and incentive to jump on the Tesla insurance, and Tesla controls costs by their autonomous technical ability; if it sucks they have an uptick in accidents and is more costly but well far cheaper than the impossible task of collecting autonomous driving data at scale with people too freaked out to use it or.... maybe this becomes compulsory by law?


Wasn't getting that from what you wrote above. What I got was more along the lines of "let's get out there and piss some people off for the greater good!". But I get more of your gist now. It is indeed becoming less of a technical discussion and more of a moral one of "how much should the general public be exposed to all of this"?

I like your idea of the insurance, but I don't think Tesla has the cash flow to make that work at this time.

Moreover I worry, like the poster above, that this has the possibility to give Tesla a huge black eye it doesn't need. For a feature no one asked for at this time.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Lab rats is one thing. But Smart Summon should have the logic built in that if ultrasonics show something within 12", don't go there. I don't have EAP or FSD, so I haven't been able to test it myself, but some of the videos suggest that Smart Summon is sometimes ignoring the car's own ultrasonics warnings! They could get just as much data about how the cameras and radars perform without actually letting it run in to things.

In other words, an override of the camera/radar path by the ultrasonics should be used the same way a disengagement by a human driver is: that's a case that needs closer examination to figure out what went wrong.

Some day it may evolve far enough that there are times when the ultrasonic warnings _should_ be ignored if the camera has enough confidence. But we're not there yet.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I need those Doc Brown glasses when I use smart summon!

I see the radar image on the app when using come to me. But I think I have only seen it at night.


----------



## paui (Dec 30, 2018)

How do you get the "Come to me" button? Mine is not showing it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

paui said:


> How do you get the "Come to me" button? Mine is not showing it.


You have to turn on summon standby.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> You have to turn on summon standby.


My standby is off, but the button is there


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> My standby is off, but the button is there


On the main page? Are you sure standby is off?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> On the main page? Are you sure standby is off?


Yes. Currently car is plugged in, so summon shows as "car not ready", but yesterday it was showing on the main app page, and I specifically checked that standby was off.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Yes. Currently car is plugged in, so summon shows as "car not ready", but yesterday it was showing on the main app page, and I specifically checked that standby was off.


Was it while others were experiencing app issue? It may have coincided with that.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Was it while others were experiencing app issue? It may have coincided with that.


No, it was earlier in the day than all the app weirdness. It may have been Wednesday as well


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> No, it was earlier in the day than all the app weirdness. It may have been Wednesday as well


Were you already on .11.1? Maybe it's new to that.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Were you already on .11.1? Maybe it's new to that.


My 32.11.1 install wasn't until yesterday late afternoon, so pretty sure it would have been on 32.11


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> My 32.11.1 install wasn't until yesterday late afternoon, so pretty sure it would have been on 32.11


I give up then... 

My only suggestion for people that do not see it is to turn summon standby on as it has worked for others.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

paui said:


> How do you get the "Come to me" button? Mine is not showing it.





iChris93 said:


> I give up then...
> 
> My only suggestion for people that do not see it is to turn summon standby on as it has worked for others.


I see the Come to Me button come and go. To get it to display, I need to be in range (within the Smart Summon blue circle) and Smart Summon has to be warmed up and ready to go (standby helps with that, but you can also warm it up by clicking Summon, then Smart Summon).


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

styleruk said:


> Lovely to read this, but no Smart Summon in UK yet. :-(


But when you finally get it, it'll suck even less!


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I turned off standby mode and I don’t see the come to me button anymore.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Sjohnson20 said:


> I turned off standby mode and I don't see the come to me button anymore.


The come to me button-which is a shortcut to the come to me function deeper in the summon menu-only appears when the car is ready and warmed up for summon. Yes, the standby mode keeps the car ready for summon at the cost of constant battery power draw, but you can also enter the summon menu to trigger the getting ready, which it will show a the bottom of the screen. Once it is ready you could back out and the come to me button should be there.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

JWardell said:


> The come to me button-which is a shortcut to the come to me function deeper in the summon menu-only appears when the car is ready and warmed up for summon. Yes, the standby mode keeps the car ready for summon at the cost of constant battery power draw, but you can also enter the summon menu to trigger the getting ready, which it will show a the bottom of the screen. Once it is ready you could back out and the come to me button should be there.


I've been using the "Come To Me" button but I'm only getting ~10 m per segment. The car stops and I have to press the button again and the car continues for another ~10 m before stopping. So I got the car to me in three segments:



























I haven't tried the summon sub-menu, yet.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> My standby is off, but the button is there


Was Sentry Mode enabled? (Sentry Mode obviously keeps those cameras going.)

I might have had this experience, but I can't recall when I disabled Summon Standby.

I was also surprised that Come to Me was an option while the car was parked on a public street! (I didn't think it wise to test it there, however.)


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

RichEV said:


> Has anyone mentioned or seen whether smart summon works any more smoothly on cars with HW3?


I assume there are folks on this thread with HW3?


----------



## Ulmo (Jun 11, 2017)

Currently, "Smart Summon" means you are binary-driving it: you have to take all the responsibilities of the driver, and either you say stop or keep going by what you decide to do with your finger. It is not autonomous.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I've been using the "Come To Me" button but I'm only getting ~10 m per segment. The car stops and I have to press the button again and the car continues for another ~10 m before stopping. So I got the car to me in three segments:


I think you're supposed to hold the button down the entire time.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Well I used the public release Smart Summon for the first time today, to move the car in the driveway to get the lawnmower by, as I have done many other times in early access versions over the last several months.

It sucks.

What?

Clearly Tesla cranked up the safety measures for public release. I never had an issue moving the car back or forth from the top to and from the bottom of my 50ft driveway. Because both cars park side by side at the top and its thin in the middle, a turn is needed, so this was one actually useful application of smart summon that dumb summon wasn't good enough for.

But, I barely got the car halfway down the driveway and it stopped, with a message that it can't be used on public roads. (We never had that restriction before). There was another 20ft before the end of the driveway. I retried several times and it wouldn't budge backwards.
I finally switched to dumb summon to move it the last 10 feet back.

Then coming back, smart summon happily moved forward out of its too-close-too-public-road location, with a few stops and hesitations that it never had in old versions, then turned toward the space but then stopped when it got to about the corner of the other car. It didn't give an error, just wouldn't move anymore. I retried several times. It never had a problem with this either before. Back to dumb summon to pull it into the spot.
...except then I found a major bug: in the confusion, somehow it turned off the dead man's switch. I had a separate press to stop button. There was a very scary half second when I let go and the car was still moving, and I finally looked down to the phone and saw this other button. I specifically do not have that enabled.

So there you have it. public v10 smart summon is worse than it really can be. It's clear to me Tesla increased distances and raised the confidence level requirements before public release

This is of course a good thing. Look what idiots are doing with this. The extra safety isn't even enough. Too bad.
But that also means, don't worry, Summon will definitely be getting much better with time. It was in the past.

Remember this is just the first release. As with every Tesla software release, this is the worst it will ever be. It will only get better from now on!


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

I had public road access limited messages off my driveway in all versions of early access, except the first. 
One change on my current version is it defaults to target to pin. It used to default to Come to Me. I haven’t played to see if I can change the default


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh I see the come to me appears on the map when you hit the target at the top right!


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

Ulmo said:


> Currently, "Smart Summon" means you are binary-driving it: you have to take all the responsibilities of the driver, and either you say stop or keep going by what you decide to do with your finger. It is not autonomous.


Do the wheels of the car turn while the car is driving in summon mode?

Does the app give you control over when and how the wheels turn?

ok then.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I spent time last night trying to get a single, summon to bring the car. But all I could get were short segments:

Model 3: V2.5 hardware
Firmware: 2019.32.11.1
iPhone 5s (in water/shock resistant case)
IOS: 12.4.2
WiFi - OFF
TSLA App: Version 3.10.0
This is the parking lot for testing:









Testing was done on a dark and lightly stormy night:









There are two ways to activate with the simple button:









There is also a sub-menu:









In the sub-menu, we have the basic and advanced summon:









Here is the advanced option but I didn't try changing the destination. Regardless, it shows we were within range:









Independent dash cam:





Tesla dash cam video:





I bought basic AutoPilot and sent an e-mail to Tesla support asking if this is an AutoPilot limitation or a problem seen in the car logs. There is an extended AutoPilot but for an additional $6,000, the 20 ft segments are good enough.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Hi Bob,

Are you holding the button down the entire time you want your car to move?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

ateslik said:


> Do the wheels of the car turn while the car is driving in summon mode?
> 
> Does the app give you control over when and how the wheels turn?
> 
> ok then.


In Summon Mode, the wheels only turn slightly when the car is going forward.

In Smart Summon Mode, the wheels turn (in Forward or reverse) to follow the route the car has decided to take. The car also decides whether it goes forward or reverse. Steering is not controllable within the app outside of picking points to direct the car to.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Are you holding the button down the entire time you want your car to move?


Yes. Yet it still stops and reports a disconnect. I don't have an independent bluetooth monitor so I can't tell if the cell phone is the problem.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

I get a lot of disconnects in this version, where it worked in the same spot in prior versions. My guess is it’ll improve with upcoming bug fix updates


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Upon further reflection, my 'smart summons' is working within the 20' limit of the original summon. Not really useful.

I paid $3k for basic AutoPilot. I wonder if it is limited to the 20' segments?

Bob Wilson


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I tried in a different parking lot and it pretty much sucked. It tried to drive through a planter that was in between the parking spaces. It then had to back up and turn again. Finally it got close to where I was but couldn’t make the final turn and just crapped out in the middle of the lot. 

Then I tried again and using the come to me button it backed out and went the wrong way. I gave up and rescued it.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I sent a note to support asking if the 20 ft distance limitation is a software limitation of basic autopilot or checking the logs to see if something is wrong with my car. In the world of features, this is not high on my priorities.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I tried my wife’s Samsung it was worse. Basic Bluetooth worked but summon was inert. Curiously when car and Samsung were on same WiFi, the Samsung showed the battery level in green. On Bluetooth, it was grayed out.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> I paid $3k for basic AutoPilot. I wonder if it is limited to the 20' segments?


 I'm surprised Smart Summon works at all for you if you didn't buy EAP or FSD. I suspect that's a bug that it even shows up as an option, but maybe they are allowing it in short segments.

EDIT: Do you have other EAP features like regular Summon, NOA, auto park, and auto lane change?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

To my surprise, the iPhone "Come To Me" brought the car out nearly 30 ft. But it was pointed towards me from the parking place.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Long Ranger said:


> I'm surprised Smart Summon works at all for you if you didn't buy EAP or FSD. I suspect that's a bug that it even shows up as an option, but maybe they are allowing it in short segments.
> 
> EDIT: Do you have other EAP features like regular Summon, NOA, auto park, and auto lane change?


Neither EAP nor FSD. Regular summon works; NOA fully functional; two auto park incidents to my accidental surprise, and; auto lane change all the time.

I did pay $3k for basic autopilot and so far it has met my expectations.

It would help if Tesla published a matrix of features and none, basic, EAP, and FSD. Have you seen one?

Bob Wilson


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> Neither EAP nor FSD. Regular summon works; NOA fully functional; two auto park incidents to my accidental surprise, and; auto lane change all the time.
> 
> I did pay $3k for basic autopilot and so far it has met my expectations.
> 
> ...


Congrats, that's the full EAP feature set you have there. Basic AP is just autosteer and TACC. I don't think I've seen a feature matrix from Tesla, but a number of other sources have created them. Here's one example:
https://evannex.com/blogs/news/infographic-teslas-update-to-its-autopilot-feature-availability


----------



## mikeband (Sep 7, 2018)

Mine seems to be able to travel anywhere from 1 to as much as ~8 feet AFTER releasing the 'Go to Target' button. That was enough to turn off my rural private paved road and hit a log in the ditch resulting in it's first ding (1/4" sq paint chip). 2 days ago it managed the same course just fine.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

mikeband said:


> Mine seems to be able to travel anywhere from 1 to as much as ~8 feet AFTER releasing the 'Go to Target' button.


Where did it start?

Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

mikeband said:


> Mine seems to be able to travel anywhere from 1 to as much as ~8 feet AFTER releasing the 'Go to Target' button. That was enough to turn off my rural private paved road and hit a log in the ditch resulting in it's first ding (1/4" sq paint chip). 2 days ago it managed the same course just fine.
> View attachment 29734
> View attachment 29734


Wow, I've seen nothing but immediate response to letting go to the button, but it looks like your area might not have super strong cellular service? I wonder if it is dependent on data latency.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

One of our local Italian places doesn't deliver and of course that's the one my wife ordered from last night. It was sprinkling a bit when I went in, but really pouring when I was ready to go. The guy at the bar, the table near the door, and the hostess were watching me as I hit summon from just inside the restaurant and the car pulled around in heavy rain. I did get a bit wet opening the door and getting in, but it was a perfect example of the value of the feature. And I bet those 7 people watching will consider a Tesla next time they need a new car!


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

mikeband said:


> Mine seems to be able to travel anywhere from 1 to as much as ~8 feet AFTER releasing the 'Go to Target' button. That was enough to turn off my rural private paved road and hit a log in the ditch resulting in it's first ding (1/4" sq paint chip). 2 days ago it managed the same course just fine.
> View attachment 29734
> View attachment 29734


This is the kind of minor accident that I think should absolutely not be happening, even with a new beta feature. We _know_ the ultrasonics can detect objects like that, because we're all familiar with the bings and bongs. We've now seen a couple of incidents where Smart Summon seems to think it knows better than the ultrasonics, presumably because otherwise they were having problems with false alarms that caused the car to stop when it should go.

But for Smart Summon, the car thinking it's safe to go when it's not is far more serious than the car thinking it's not safe to go when it is. I'd much rather the cars get "stuck" more often, necessitating the owner to run over to the car and take over, if it meant they run in to things less.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

mikeband said:


> Mine seems to be able to travel anywhere from 1 to as much as ~8 feet AFTER releasing the 'Go to Target' button. That was enough to turn off my rural private paved road and hit a log in the ditch resulting in it's first ding (1/4" sq paint chip). 2 days ago it managed the same course just fine.


I had a similar experience while testing in the parking lot at work. Cell coverage in the area isn't guaranteed... I get a signal probably 75% of the time. While summoning to a pin location, it arrived and had nearly come to a stop. I took my finger off the button, and then the car actually accelerated and moved forward another 4-6 ft. It was very disconcerting, because for about 2 seconds, I felt literally out of control. My car was doing something I didn't want, and I had no further recourse to stop it. I don't know if the car and my phone both maintained continuous network connection during the event. But I would hope that as soon either signal is lost, any summon activity would immediately cease. As a failsafe, I'm also thinking that opening the door would probably cause it to stop, but I don't know if anyone has specifically tested this. Maybe I should.

That said, there were hints that my event could have been "something completely different". My friend was in the passenger seat during the test, and he said that the car appeared to enter an auto-park mode. Sounds like the main screen showed the P symbol in an available spot and, and may have started navigating toward it. When the car did stop, it posted something like "auto-park cancelled". We know that eventually you should be able to drive to a building entrance, then get out and tell the car to go park itself. I'm wondering if this is one of those shadow features that just needs to be un-blocked for public use when development is complete, but is actually running in the background at some level.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Enginerd said:


> I had a similar experience while testing in the parking lot at work. Cell coverage in the area isn't guaranteed... I get a signal probably 75% of the time. While summoning to a pin location, it arrived and had nearly come to a stop. I took my finger off the button, and then the car actually accelerated and moved forward another 4-6 ft. It was very disconcerting, because for about 2 seconds, I felt literally out of control. My car was doing something I didn't want, and I had no further recourse to stop it. I don't know if the car and my phone both maintained continuous network connection during the event. But I would hope that as soon either signal is lost, any summon activity would immediately cease. As a failsafe, I'm also thinking that opening the door would probably cause it to stop, but I don't know if anyone has specifically tested this. Maybe I should.
> 
> That said, there were hints that my event could have been "something completely different". My friend was in the passenger seat during the test, and he said that the car appeared to enter an auto-park mode. Sounds like the main screen showed the P symbol in an available spot and, and may have started navigating toward it. When the car did stop, it posted something like "auto-park cancelled". We know that eventually you should be able to drive to a building entrance, then get out and tell the car to go park itself. I'm wondering if this is one of those shadow features that just needs to be un-blocked for public use when development is complete, but is actually running in the background at some level.


Yes, smart summon has always been some hack off of auto-park. Used to get auto-park cancellation alerts whenever I jumped in the car quickly afterwards.
I wonder if having a passenger detected in the seat inside is a corner case for whatever bug caused your issue.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I also saw the auto park is cancelled message once while using smart summon. I was wondering why. I guess eventually the auto park and the smart summon will merge somehow? That would be really nice!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Yes, smart summon has always been some hack off of auto-park. Used to get auto-park cancellation alerts whenever I jumped in the car quickly afterwards.


I wonder if this means autopark is now free to maneuver at up to 4 mph too.  ⏳ 😴


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I found out today (with a dozen coworkers watching) that Summon when my 3 is covered with 2" of wet, heavy snow is not a good idea.

Although the front cameras are self-cleaning via the wipers, apparently the side camera's don't work well when snow-covered. It took awhile to start moving after the wipers started, but it moved really slow and primarily in a forward directions (and I'm 90 to the right). I guess it can't turn if it can't see what's along side the vehicle.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> I wonder if this means autopark is now free to maneuver at up to 4 mph too.  ⏳ 😴


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Curious how many Minis they crashed before they made it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A great story about smart summon posted today:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/djatmv


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

That's pretty dope.


----------



## The Model 3 Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

I've checked here (Searched) and googled it but can't find a good discussion about this error message that I keep getting when I try to use Smart Summon.
"an issue was encoutered when reading camera data"

Ive checked the SSD drive, checked all the cameras (physically), turned off all functions that use the cameras, done soft reboots, hard reboots, power offs and everything. The only thing that sometimes works is when the car goes Into a deep sleep (overnight) but then as soon as I drive it and stop, I'll get the message again.

I even went into the Oakville SC and not 1 technician has heard or seen this issue come up. Just wondering if anyone here has had this and if so, did you find a solution to fix it.

funny thing is the regular summon feature works fine (probably because it doesn't use the cameras).

TIA


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have used it a lot and nothing like that here. Do you ever have NOAP issues?


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

I saw it one time and it never returned. I was told by a Tesla Ranger that sometimes if the car is parked in the sun one or more of the cameras can be temporarily blinded. That might have been your issue. Tesla error messages could be a little more helpful.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I’ve had similar camera related error messages when the USB stick for TeslaCam starts getting corrupted. Might be time to pull the SSD and reformat it.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

JWardell said:


> The come to me button-which is a shortcut to the come to me function deeper in the summon menu-only appears when the car is ready and warmed up for summon. Yes, the standby mode keeps the car ready for summon at the cost of constant battery power draw, but you can also enter the summon menu to trigger the getting ready, which it will show a the bottom of the screen. Once it is ready you could back out and the come to me button should be there.


I turned the summon standby mode off due to battery drainage. But I don't see that "getting ready" button in the Summon menu that you referred to. Following are the screenshots.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

stlgrym3 said:


> I turned the summon standby mode off due to battery drainage. But I don't see that "getting ready" button in the Summon menu that you referred to. Following are the screenshots.


I believe he means in the app.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I believe he means in the app.


you mean this one?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

stlgrym3 said:


> you mean this one?


Yes


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Smart summon fail yesterday.

Raining when I left work so tried to get the car to come across the parking lot to me. Backed out of the space, and initially turned too early, almost scraped the car in front. I saw it stop, back out straight, then continue backing on the curve.

meandered down the aisle and tried to go around the island at the end of the row, but almost plowed into the end of it. Made a correction to the right, but then when it turned around the end of the island, it almost hit the curb / shrubs on the outside as it was at a weird angle and couldn't make the turn. I stopped summoning and ran across the lot to go get it and confirmed that it would have needed to back up and turn harder as it was too close to the shrubs to have completed the turn. So in the end got wet and had anxiety. Should have just popped the umbrella and walked over to the car port.

Pic of route and where the target was.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Smart summon fail yesterday.
> 
> Raining when I left work so tried to get the car to come across the parking lot to me. Backed out of the space, and initially turned too early, almost scraped the car in front. I saw it stop, back out straight, then continue backing on the curve.
> 
> ...


I guess you can always look at this two ways. I tend to agree it makes you nervous and I've hestiated using it in a lot I can't watch every move. However you note in each of the close calls it made corrections. So it may not be good at plotting the initial path, but if it didn't hit the car and it didn't hit the curb and it made corrections each time, I consider that a win and is as good as it's going to get right now.

For comparison - check your lot on OpenSourceMaps.com and see if it has any mapping laid out. Check this thread - https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ge-routes-fix-them-yourself.14623/post-262012


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> I guess you can always look at this two ways. I tend to agree it makes you nervous and I've hestiated using it in a lot I can't watch every move. However you note in each of the close calls it made corrections. So it may not be good at plotting the initial path, but if it didn't hit the car and it didn't hit the curb and it made corrections each time, I consider that a win and is as good as it's going to get right now.
> 
> For comparison - check your lot on OpenSourceMaps.com and see if it has any mapping laid out. Check this thread - https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ge-routes-fix-them-yourself.14623/post-262012


Correction, in two of the three close calls, it made corrections. In the third, it wasn't. It missed the car and a curb but was about to head into a curb / bush. Two out of three doesn't sound bad until it ends with you in the body shop. There was no way it could have made that turn, and it wasn't showing any signs of stopping. I'd say it was maybe 2-3' off the curb when I released the button.

Can I be certain it would have hit the bushes and curb? Maybe it would have screeched to a halt at the last second. But I wasn't going to find out.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

Why is Summon so slow below freezing? I understand it is probably being cautious for ice, but there are many days in Denver Colorado that are cold, but completely dry...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

PaulT said:


> Why is Summon so slow below freezing? I understand it is probably being cautious for ice, but there are many days in Denver Colorado that are cold, but completely dry...


have you sent that feedback to Tesla? [email protected]


----------



## Septapr (Nov 27, 2019)

Unlikely that's the issue. There is an acknowledged firmware bug affecting the rear camera. Mine involves the backup camera. My cameras been replaced and the car has been seen by TESLA twice for this issue that also involves the same smartsummon error message. Below is the message sent to me by TESLA. So I'm in hurry up and wait mode right now

*Good Morning Mr.W.. This is Tesla virtual service, we are currently over viewing your concern in regards to the back up camera going blank. Currently there are 0 hardware faults to replace the back up camera, this is currently a firmware bug. If the back up camera is blank we recommend completing a scroll wheel reset to re initialize the camera. We also notice you have sentry mode and standby by mode engaged at all times, to help decrease the number of times the reverse camera goes blank we recommend turning these two settings off periodically every other day for a few hours, therefore the vehicle can go into a deep sleep and re set all control units in the vehicle. This concern will be corrected on a future firmware fix, at this time we recommend completing these walk around steps.We notice your vehicle has an outstanding bulletin to replace the charge port pins which we would like the mobile service team complete on the ...*


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

I have been a user of smart summon for quite a while now. I have noticed, lately, the travel speed is much slower than it has been (1mph vs 3+mph). It appears to be going the speed from when it originally released. At first, I thought it was an aberrant behavior during a particular use. Now, I find it to be all of the time: full lots, empty lots, pedestrian traffic, no pedestrian traffic. Is it just me or is anyone else seeing this? Is it a result of the most recent software update (2019.40.2.1)?


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

It started doing this since .36 (at least for me), I actually stopped using it since it's completely useless now. Other model 3 owners I've talked to seem to have the same issue, starting around the same time.


----------



## bigpanther (Dec 31, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Not quite. Here is the actual text.
> 
> You get Smart Summon with EAP.


i have EAP (i believe) but no smart summon for me


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigpanther said:


> i have EAP (i believe) but no smart summon for me


Then something is wrong.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Used SS yesterday at work and it was a lot more aggressive and seemed faster. Not sure if this is a feature of 40.50.1


----------



## bigpanther (Dec 31, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Then something is wrong.


i agree but the service center refuses to fix it


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

bigpanther said:


> i agree but the service center refuses to fix it


I'd suggest trying to escalate to someone at Tesla. That's a pretty cut-and-dried problem with the car; it's not like it's intermittent or subjective.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Anyone else having issues where the car wants to go the wrong way on initialization then does this multipoint turn to come the correct direction?

I've have this happen in two different spots in my work parking lot. Say the car needs to go forward and make a right turn to come toward me, but the car shows in the app with the arrow pointing the wrong direction (a full 180 degree flip). The car starts out going forward and puts it's left turn signal on. It starts going away from me and then stops. The arrow on the app now shows the correct orientation and then the car starts backing up (sometimes back into it's orignal spot and sometimes into other empty spots around it) and then does a multipoint turn and comes toward me like I expected. This has happened when the car backs out of the spot too (don't normally park like that.. but sometimes it's just easier).

Just trying to see if it is just my car or maybe other people have seen it before I try to schedule a service appointment for something that doesn't effect any other part of my driving.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Derik said:


> Anyone else having issues where the car wants to go the wrong way on initialization then does this multipoint turn to come the correct direction?


Sometimes my car thinks it's pointing in the opposite direction after first waking up, and I usually have to drive a few feet before it fixes itself. I wonder if this is related.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Derik said:


> Anyone else having issues where the car wants to go the wrong way on initialization then does this multipoint turn to come the correct direction?


Yes, I see the same thing. For me it's much more common on 2019.40.50.x than it was several releases back. It actually happens most of the time for me. I park head in, and when Smart Summon backs out it often turns the wrong way, then stops. At that point it might try a multipoint turn, or start driving like it's going to go over the curb (I abort), or just give up. I don't use Smart Summon much, just in my work parking lot to view its progress. Definitely a regression for my single test case.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

garsh said:


> Sometimes my car thinks it's pointing in the opposite direction after first waking up, and I usually have to drive a few feet before it fixes itself. I wonder if this is related.


very possible. It's like it's initializing the heading incorrectly. Once it gets some more data it resets the heading. I'm kind of thinking it's just a software thing instead of a hardware thing. Which is why I'm bringing it up. 
It would be kind of emarrasing to show off the summon party trick and have the car go away from you.
"Hey... where is your car going?"
"I have no idea!!!"


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It used to do that more often than not in the beta versions.
I still miss it reversing up the road like I didn't care


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Tried Smart Summon again tonight for my after work entertainment. It backed out correctly, but then was creeping forward slower than I've ever seen, maybe 1 ft/s. Noticed the app said "speed is reduced until visibility improves". I aborted and walked up to the car and noticed that the windshield was covered in raindrops from earlier rain. After I got in, the auto wipers then finally gave a single swipe to clear the windshield. Maybe it could have tried that during Summon to improve the visibility???


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I like the new smart summon except it assumes you are parked ‘head in’ and tries to back out first. Otherwise, better routing, more direct, without trying to tour the parking lot.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I like the new smart summon except it assumes you are parked 'head in' and tries to back out first. Otherwise, better routing, more direct, without trying to tour the parking lot.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I think the car is trying to compensate for the fact that the cameras cannot see immediately in front of the car. If the car is unable to back up some distance, Smart Summon fails for me.

This should make for an interesting Smart Summon situation should Reverse Summon become a thing and it continues to always park by backing in.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So I usually park on either the North or South side of a parking lot. Dark and windy, I wanted the car to come to me. So I tried Summon.

The car I was looking at did not flash its lights nor show the expected path. Huh? So I started walking to it. Halfway there, I tried Summon again ... no response. Thinking this was a side effect of the cell phone battery replacement, I started walking again. At that point "Blue Bobs" showed up next to me!

Next time, 'honk' the horn before using Summon.

Bob Wilson


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> So I usually park on either the North or South side of a parking lot. Dark and windy, I wanted the car to come to me. So I tried Summon.
> 
> The car I was looking at did not flash its lights nor show the expected path. Huh? So I started walking to it. Halfway there, I tried Summon again ... no response. Thinking this was a side effect of the cell phone battery replacement, I started walking again. At that point "Blue Bobs" showed up next to me!
> 
> ...


It's nice to hear summon is getting better. I think it's also time for Tesla to update its color palette 🤪


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> So I usually park on either the North or South side of a parking lot. Dark and windy, I wanted the car to come to me. So I tried Summon.
> 
> The car I was looking at did not flash its lights nor show the expected path. Huh? So I started walking to it. Halfway there, I tried Summon again ... no response. Thinking this was a side effect of the cell phone battery replacement, I started walking again. At that point "Blue Bobs" showed up next to me!
> 
> ...


Do you keep the Standby setting on for Summon? That will keep it ready. As you know you've still got to be within range too.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Range wasn't the problem. Looking at the right car was. <SHADE>

Bob Wilson


----------

